# Free information and resources on UK surrogacy law



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi everyone

I'm busting with excitement about the launch of our new website today  . Just wanted to point you all to our brand new Knowledge Centre, which is a searchable and free resource with detailed guidance on surrogacy (and other stuff), and access to law, cases, court forms and pretty much all else you might need. Check it out!

http://www.nataliegambleassociates.co.uk/knowledge-centre?root_level_topic=surrogacy&topic=all&user_type=all&query=

You can search for what you want, or filter by topic or user-type. Happy browsing!

Natalie


----------



## sukama (Apr 5, 2014)

Hi Natalie

I wonder if you would mind answering a query for me?  I am a surrogate for a male couple, and so far all is going well (apart from their fear that I will change my mind - very wearing when you have to give constant reassurance!) but there are a few issues that have cropped up.

Firstly, before we had the embryo transfer the IP's signed the forms saying that the biological father would not be the one on the birth certificate.  This made sense, as one provided the sperm and the other would be on the certificate.  Seemed a nice gesture for both to be involved.  However, now the biological father has said he wants to be the one on the certificate.

Second, apparently their solicitor has started saying that there have been changes to surrogacy law and that they can ask me to sign a parental responsibility form immediately after the child's birth.

Honestly I am happy to 'go with the flow' and want them to feel comfortable, but it just feels as though I am constantly fighting fires and just wish they could let go of their fear long enough to trust me.  I want this to go well for them and I do understand their concerns, I just wish it didn't end up with me feeling like I am being looked at as a baby snatcher!!

Anyway.  I guess my main issues are whether they can change their mind after signing those HFEA nomination forms (which seems unfair to the husband who was under the impression he would be named) and whether a parental responsibility form is required post birth but prior to a parental order.

Thank you for any assistance, I do appreciate your time.

Suzanne


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi Suzanne

Are you pregnant? If so it's too late for them to change who goes on the initial birth certificate with you (though it's never worth agonising over this since after the parental order goes through they will both be on the birth certificate anyway so this is just temporary).

In terms of parental responsibility, there hasn't been a recent legal change, but if your dads are married or in a civil partnership the three of you can sign a step parent PR agreement after you have registered the birth to give the non-legal dad parental responsibility as well.

There's more information about legal parenthood at birth here: 
http://www.nataliegambleassociates.co.uk/knowledge-centre/parenthood-and-parental-orders-surrogacy-law

and more information about acquiring parental responsibility here: 
http://www.nataliegambleassociates.co.uk/knowledge-centre/acquiring-parental-responsibility

And I totally understand how you feel about the lack of enforceability thing. Wouldn't it be better for everyone if there was a clear agreement at the start? It's what we are campaigning for. In the meantime, maybe you should have an honest chat about the fact that you understand their anxiety but it's having an impact on your experience and you want to feel that they trust you.

Loads of luck with your arrangement (and don't lose sight of what a truly amazing thing you are doing).

Best wishes

Natalie


----------



## Culver55 (May 9, 2011)

Hi Natalie, thanks for setting up this page and the link it has been really useful.  I have a question that I am hoping you might be able to give some guidance on.

Sadly we have just completed our 11th unsuccessful treatment cycle and have made the decision to have a gestational surrogate as we have 5 double donor embryos frozen.  Because neither my husband or I would be considered to have a genetic link, how would this work bringing back a new baby to the U.K., as all of the documents refer to parental orders and this only being granted if one of the parents has a genetic link.  Would it have to be adoption order instead?

Thanks in advance
Culver55


----------

